# Today



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like it set off in the tunnel and ferry today

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What? who let off in the tunnel?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A fart?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Doubt the lorries would be concerned with a fart

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So please explain to us poor souls what you meant.00

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cabby, Aldra wants a guessing game :wink2:


tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sleepy2::sleepy2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im on the ferry from Calais on Sunday morning. Im prepared though.

Ive modded the van in preparation.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

You have lost weight Captain.

And you are braver than I thought - no tin hat nor flak-jacket:surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It must be a mistake
I heard something on the news

Prob from way back 

Well come on I'm getting old 

But not so old I can't suss you lot out

So don't try it 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wouldn't dare.000:kiss::kiss:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes you would

You know I'm a pussy cat

Well a tigeress 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The media just make it up as they go along I reckon. They love to cash in on our fears especially after recent events. Luckily for me I never read papers or watch the news (much). Lots of coppers in Calais today though. Most of em were in McDonalds.


----------

